
Tesla finally launches base Model 3 for $35,000 with shorter range - chollida1
https://electrek.co/2019/02/28/tesla-model-3-standard-battery-interior/
======
dgritsko
Had to go back and look up when it was originally announced that the Model 3
would have a base price of $35k - it was nearly 3 years ago! Despite being on
"Elon time", it's still a laudable goal and a milestone worth celebrating.

------
crb002
Given their backlog this makes sense.

